# Kenny Gonzalez In Puerto Rico



## guito (Apr 27, 2005)

This Past Weekend We Have The Visit Of Kenny Gonzalez In The Island Of Puerto Rico And He Teach Two Seminars About Hes Style Kalikenpo. It Was Great ,he And He Student Ron , Were Awesome . Both Are Good People And Help Every Body Inthe Seminars To Understand The Concepts Of Kalikenpo. 
From Every Body In P.R. Thanks Kenny ,WE HAVE FUN AND SEE YOU SOON......


----------

